# Is it stylish for a European to wear a thobe? (bit of fun)



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi

I am just wondering - I have a stylish embroidered cream thobe which I have worn in Egypt on the night (long sleeve and short) with some nice sandals.

I had a few looks and comments from local shop keepers who wanted me to buy more (as expected)  and also fellow tourists would mouth "is he white?" (even though I have blonde hair blue eyes)

Just wondering - is it stylish and acceptable for a European male to wear a thobe and what do the ladies think? 

PS yes I do wear boxer shorts under it maybe my silk tiger print ones though  

This thread is for a bit of light hearted fun 

*So thobe...hot or not? ...or just so..2009?*


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:


> Hi
> 
> I am just wondering - I have a stylish embroidered cream thobe which I have worn in Egypt on the night (long sleeve and short) with some nice sandals.
> 
> ...





No it is not stylish nor it just makes one look like a tourist who has no dress sense.
Egyptians don't wear thobes they wear gallabayas


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Horus
You are in Egypt its not a _thobe_ it's a _gallibaya_


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks straight talking Maiden and NZ Cowboy

I shall burn my cream coloured sheet thing, whatever it's called, my sandals and speedos before I come to Egypt, I don't know what toxic fumes they will release, however then I shall throw my papyrus collection and anubis onto the still hot embers 

Thanks I feel like a knob now, nothing new


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

On a lighter side of your topic! A Danish friend of mine came to stay for a 3 week holiday at mine once. He's tall with blonde hair. No matter what he wore he stood out from the crowds! 

I felt like I had a decoy for 3 weeks! Was great!


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

SHendra said:


> On a lighter side of your topic! A Danish friend of mine came to stay for a 3 week holiday at mine once. He's tall with blonde hair. No matter what he wore he stood out from the crowds!
> 
> I felt like I had a decoy for 3 weeks! Was great!


WHAT he stayed at yours? Bet the locals are still talking

I am surprised they did not say you were running a brothel


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Horus said:


> WHAT he stayed at yours? Bet the locals are still talking
> 
> I am surprised they did not say you were running a brothel




Of course they said it....


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

Horus said:


> WHAT he stayed at yours? Bet the locals are still talking
> 
> I am surprised they did not say you were running a brothel


Nopes!  In cases like this they tend to look over it! Cause after all he's another foreigner! Instead my doorman kids convinced him to play football and tried to make him buy them sim cards!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

SHendra said:


> Nopes!  In cases like this they tend to look over it! Cause after all he's another foreigner! Instead my doorman kids convinced him to play football and tried to make him buy them sim cards! [/QUOTE
> 
> Well I am pleased to hear that... but I would imagine they said you were running a foreign brothel rather than a local one lol


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Well I am pleased to hear that... but I would imagine they said you were running a foreign brothel rather than a local one lol


Haha! Well they soon 'forget' as soon as they need something! School books, help with homework, use of my internet! We've even repaired their pc' more than once! 
For the kids however I really do not mind!


----------

